# Please Santa, bring him some testicles



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

A couple of weeks ago we were at my wife's office Holiday party. Usual fare, dinner drinks, music and a painful skit. They also had a White Elephant gift affair. My wife's co-worker and his wife were next to us at the table. He was interesting and pleasant enough but his wife was rather terse, like she didn't want to be there. (Like any of the tag-a-long spouses at a company gathering do) The guy's gifts were lifted several times during the event and he had to go back up to the front of the room to select another. Each time he would lift it, look at his wife to see if she approved. She would look at him in a glowering manner then nod her head when he lifted one that met her standards. I murmurred to my wife "You've got to be f'ing kidding" She said, "nope she always treats him like that. It's too bad, he is just such a nice guy." Reflecting back on the 1,000s of posts I've read on the subject on TAM I just said "U-huh! I'll bet he is!" She looked back at me with a quizzical look for a moment.

Friday evening I found out she has this poor maroon for her Secret Santa and I suggested she get him a sack of nuts. Merlot apparently burns when expelled through the nostrils.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Well played!


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

I think many spouses just haven’t a clue how institutionalised they’ve become. I didn’t and looking back I’m getting to see the parts where my marriage was truly fcked up. It’s not until we’re outside of the institution that we get to actually see the crazy that went on within.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

I'm sure he's very, very, happy and his wife loves him very, very much ...


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

:rofl: Geez.

I can't stand women like that.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

WHY do women like this feel they have the right to treat their partner this way?Where do they get this from?I can't believe she treats him like this JUST because he's a nice guy and lets her do it.Somehow she got the idea in her head that this is how you're supposed to treat your man.
SMH.What a waste of a nice man.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

codependent people tend to find abusers as their mates (and vice-a-versa) There are varying degrees of codependency and abuse of course, but generally it's a dynamic that either group is "comfortable" with (maybe "familiar" is a better word) and therefor they end up with each other quite a bit.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Apparently Santa did pay a visit last year. We attended this year's office party Saturday. Same format as before, however he did not look at her at anytime during his trip to the gift table. And when he elected to "rob" some one elses gift his wife grabbed his hand and said "Go get the ABC gift card from X." He pulled his hand away and stole the gift he wanted. She was totally pissed but I seemed to see just a bit of a glint in his eyes as he returned to his seat. Now maybe Santa can bring some anti-***** pills for his wife this year.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Amazing what can happen in 12 months, Amp!


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Wouldn't you just love to hear this guy's story.


----------



## NovellaBiers (Dec 11, 2013)

Santa Claus is an anagram of Lucas Satan. :sleeping:


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

No doubt he does this b/c he's hoping to get some hot duty s*x, mostly clothed, of course. Oh, and be quick about it.


----------



## WayUpNorth (Dec 14, 2013)

Perhaps he has been reading NMMNG.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

He's cheating ...

Couldn't resist.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Damn, wonder what's gonna happen at next years party?


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> Damn, wonder what's gonna happen at next years party?


He'll bring his hot new girlfriend that's 20 years younger than he is, and she won't be able to keep her hands off him the whole time


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

samyeagar said:


> He'll bring his hot new girlfriend that's 20 years younger than he is, and she won't be able to keep her hands off him the whole time


Yeah, it'll be his wife who fell hard for the new man he became with his shiny new testicles...she needed a face lift to keep her new man attracted!


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks! I can't get the image of shiny new testicles out of my head now.  They're bright chrome.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

VermisciousKnid said:


> Thanks! I can't get the image of shiny new testicles out of my head now.  They're bright chrome.


On either side of the polished aluminum Festivus pole...


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

VermisciousKnid said:


> Thanks! I can't get the image of shiny new testicles out of my head now.  They're bright chrome.





samyeagar said:


> On either side of the polished aluminum Festivus pole...


Aaaaannnddit always comes back to a penis thread.:lol:


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> Aaaaannnddit always comes back to a penis thread.:lol:


And leave it to the woman to conect the dots...sometimes a pole is just a pole


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> Yeah, it'll be his wife who fell hard for the new man he became with his shiny new testicles...she needed a face lift to keep her new man attracted!


 Yeah and if she's a good little girl, he'll "tea bag" her with his shiny new testicles


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

6301 said:


> Yeah and if she's a good little girl, he'll "tea bag" her with his shiny new testicles


Only if he shaves first!


----------



## moco82 (Jul 16, 2012)

Deejo said:


> He's cheating ...
> 
> Couldn't resist.


Absolutely.


----------

